# L' infallibile Guest star a ventosa



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Ieri sera, mentre mangiavamo la torta di riso con le bietole rosse, ho appoggiato le posate sul tavolo, ho fatto boccuccia a cuore imbronciata, aggrottato le sopracciglia e fissato Mattia.
-Mi sono rotta, sei avvertito. Mi dici che problema c'è?-
E' rimasto con la forchetta a mezz'aria, fissandomi a sua volta -Eh?-
-Eh sto cazzo. E infatti il punto è proprio quello. Te lo stai preservando per la vecchiaia?-
Ha ridacchiato, voltando la testa verso l'altra sedia, dove sta sempre la sua gatta preferita in costante sua adorazione -Racchiopoli in embolo sessuale.-
-Ti sembra normale che da qualche mese lo facciamo si e no una volta alla settimana?-
-Tebe lo sai che non è per te, anzi. Mi piaci, sei bellissima, faccio l'amore con te divinamente ma sono preoccupato, ho l'ormone a zero. Mi conosci lo sai...-
-Anche tu mi conosci. Non è che pretenda il film porno però almeno una volta alla settimana si.-
Niente. L'ha buttata in scherzo.
E allora ho usato l'artiglieria super pesante, ovvero una cosa che con lui è a colpo sicuro.
Ma da cecchini proprio.
Operazione patata a ventosa (io può avendo il camel toe, le guest star rachitiche non possono.:mrgreen

Quindi ho aspettato che lui dormisse.
Poi mi sono infilata nel letto tutta nudigna.
E piano piano. Silenziosamente. Mi sono incollata a lui, sbisciando con le gambe per fare in modo di avviluppargli la guest star un pò ovunque.
Struscicchiandogliela sul pancino, sul pipino...insomma...una guest star come una patella.
Morale












:festa::scopare::festa:


-


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Novembre 2012)

credo sia quello che io chiamo fare un pompino con la patatina :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Novembre 2012)

ZOCCOLE!
Non avete proprio nessuna pietà per un povero diavolo che è in crisi da star senza da mesi......


----------

